# Amount of feed for show market goats



## jsinor (Jul 11, 2014)

We have 2 does and a wether. The wether is weighing 40lbs and the two does weigh 35 and 45 lbs. The stock shows are not until the middle of January. Our temps are in the 90s and 100s lately, so the goats do not get much exercise. Right now, we just work on leading them and bracing. We will start heavy exercise when it cools off.

So far, they are getting 1/4lb Hi Noon and NTimidator mix and a small amount of rolled barley twice a day. They also get a bit of alfalfa in the evenings (a flake is divided 3 ways when my husband and son feeds, I take a handful for each of them).





















Attached are a pictures of the wether and doe.

My question is how much should I be feeding them? I was searching in the forums and saw a suggestion of 2.5-3% of their weight. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, there shou I do be several threads on the subject.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

2 to 4 percent of their body weight. How does he weigh? I'd start at 2.5 percent and go up as needed.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I generally work my goats even in the summer. It's very hot in NC, so I just wait until 7pm or so.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, 6 months until the shows?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oops, I missed the part about showing in January.  I work mine about 2 to 3 months before shows. A few weeks is getting them trained and ready to work hard the last month


----------



## jsinor (Jul 11, 2014)

The wether weighed 40lbs on Saturday and the does were 35 and 45lbs. I definitely don't want them to get too heavy as we do have a while before shows. Ideally, I would like them all to be below 100lbs in January.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They should be ok as far as weight goes.


----------



## TWBMom (Oct 10, 2013)

Since you have plenty of time I would do what was suggested and start with the lowest % and go from there. We've been blessed with wethers that gain fairly easy once we bump feed and we work them continuously even in the Texas heat, go early or late when it's cooler. Haha (that's really November). 

Keep us updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

